# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  how to i add this forum to tapatalk app?

## Jonesy_SA

Hi
I have tapatalk and use to have this forum in my list. I think I accidentally deleted it and now cannot locate it again. I tried searching in tapatalk for renovate but it did not come up, any suggestions?
Cheers

----------


## Uncle Bob

I'm not sure what's going on to be quite honest. It works on my phone but yeah, if you search for the forum within the app, it's not found.
I'll ask the admins what gives.

----------


## Jonesy_SA

Is there a different way to add it, instead of the search function?

----------


## Sir Stinkalot

I was in the same boat. I thought after the change of ownership that the new owners must not have enabled the Tapatalk function. Strange thing is one day (not all that long ago) it appeared and I could add it to my favorites list. Unfortunately I cannot shed much light onto what I did to fix it but perhaps searching under different terms might help

----------


## OBBob

This has come up a few time in the last few weeks ... surprised the owners aren't listening because Tapatalk is a rather popular avenue to forums. Many other web forums will automatically let you know they have a mobile site or a tapatalk option when you log onto their page ... it doesn't happen here. Hopefully they get it sorted.

----------


## rampage101

I can no longer find the forum. But, I can see posts in the trending, but can't access them either.

----------


## Jonesy_SA

Has a response been received from the owners? I would like to know if it will be available via tapatalk or if i may need a new app?

----------


## Uncle Bob

> Has a response been received from the owners? I would like to know if it will be available via tapatalk or if i may need a new app?

  I've hit them up again. I'll let you know the outcome when I have it.

----------


## OBBob

Just another bump on this one. You'd think the owners would be after whatever traffic they could get and to facilitate the experience. The forum is clearly there because I had it on Tuesday (before my phone wiped itself) and I still have it on my tablet. I can see all the Renovate Forum articles on the 'trending' page but it says I don't have permission to access them. Trying to add Renovate Forum (or search a whole lot of other possible names) doesn't show anything. Woodwork Forums was easily searched for and added again and other forums I watch were automatically relisted.  
Have they made it 'private' and you need a special term or name to access it?

----------


## Uncle Bob

The problem is between the old forum owners and the new ones not being handed over all the keys (or something along those lines).

----------


## OBBob

Shame ...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> The problem is between the old forum owners and the new ones not being handed over all the keys (or something along those lines).

  
It's in here somewhere...        
Well you're not coming out until you find it!        
Sigh                  
.

----------


## OBBob

Hmm ... well Tapatalk didn't come back this time, so I certainly won't be on here as much. It's frustrating because I get e-mails (from Tapatalk) saying 'someone quoted you', I click the link in the e-mail and it says 'would you like to use the Tapatalk app', click 'yes' ... 'sorry, this forum doesn't exist on Tapatalk'.  :Doh:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> 'someone quoted you'

   :Unsure:

----------


## OBBob

> 

   :Annoyed:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Sorry:

----------


## OBBob

Thanks ... I'll be ok.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Aren't you mostly posting from your office computer anyway?

----------


## OBBob

> Aren't you mostly posting from your office computer anyway?

  The mobile part is big for me ... waiting for meetings to start (or end ... sigh), or commuting, or at home, etc. ... I carry my laptop less and less, I can do most stuff on a phone or tablet.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I've never used Tapatalk...
On the iPad I just view forums in browser as per usual. 
Rarely do any internetting on the phone...

----------


## Jonesy_SA

How about now, any news?
Sorry to be a pain but its pretty important for me. As an example, there is two Nissan Patrol forums. Both had mobile apps but as one dropped support quite a few people started using the other including myself and a wealth of knowledge left. I'm only half way through buidling my girlfriends study - you cant abandon me now!!!!

----------


## OBBob

I hear you Jonesy! This mobile skin drives me nuts.

----------


## Marc

Tapatalk stinks. The occasional time I use the phone I get the message that the forum is available on tapasomething. To me that sounds like mexican food. I can see and use the full version on the phone no problems.

----------


## OBBob

That's the forum's fault not Tapatalk. For those accustomed to TT it's an annoying loss.

----------


## r3nov8or

I thought tapas was Spanish?

----------


## Jonesy_SA

Everyone likes Mexican!!!

----------


## Marc

Mexican food is all the same filling with different wrapping ...  :Rofl5:

----------


## OBBob

I went hunting (briefly) for a Tapatalk alternative the other day. I'm amazed that there doesn't seem to be one. For such a common app ... and one that has a few upsets about the way it has developed, I'm surprised there isn't a competitive product.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> the same filling with different wrapping

  Sounds like most threads on this forum

----------


## OBBob

I'm back baby!  
Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk

----------


## Uncle Bob

I take that the admins have now got it working?

----------


## OBBob

> I take that the admins have now got it working?

  I'm not sure they did anything... it still says 'blocked on Tapatalk by Admin'. I was frustratedly tapping messages (from this forum in my feed and one took me to a sign in page! The others just said 'you don't have permission'... very strange.

----------


## OBBob

In parallel to fiddling around and somehow making it work I had contacted Tapatalk. This is their response FYI.    _Thank you for contacting Tapatalk!
The forum you are trying to reach does not have a working Tapatalk plugin running hence causing the issue. We have contacted forum owner to update their plugin, pls. report the same to your forum admin - requests coming directly from members always helps! : ) 
Regards, 
Tapatalk Support Team_

----------


## jimfish

> In parallel to fiddling around and somehow making it work I had contacted Tapatalk. This is their response FYI.    _Thank you for contacting Tapatalk!
> The forum you are trying to reach does not have a working Tapatalk plugin running hence causing the issue. We have contacted forum owner to update their plugin, pls. report the same to your forum admin - requests coming directly from members always helps! : ) 
> Regards, 
> Tapatalk Support Team_

  Working fine on tapatalk for me.

----------


## OBBob

> Working fine on tapatalk for me.

  ... and for me now. But if you were to lose your account and try and search Tapatalk for this forum you'd find it's not listed. It also means other (especially younger people - excuse my ageism) may overlook this place.

----------


## JB1

I've got a new phone, unfortunately Tapatalk can't find this forum. 
*typing from old phone*

----------


## OBBob

> I've got a new phone, unfortunately Tapatalk can't find this forum. 
> *typing from old phone*

  Android?

----------


## OBBob

Tapatalk is happy to help the forum administrators but they don't seem to want to listen.  :Frown:  
The forum has been made private for some reason and that's why you can't see it ... but it's still there.  
I fluked get re-connected. Although I'm not exactly sure what I did you could try this ...  
- firstly I'm on Android and using version 5.7.2 of the App 
- go to the 'Feed' tab on the left of the App home screen
- you should see items from thsi forum popping up in your Feed
- tapping the item seems to result in a message saying you don't have permission
- I think tapping on someone else's username or the 'follow' button may prompt you to log in
- essentially what you are trying to find is something that will take you to the log in page rather than anything else
- once you log in it's back and that's it 
Let us know how you go.

----------


## Uncle Bob

> Tapatalk is happy to help the forum administrators but they don't seem to want to listen.

  I believe the problem is because the old owners (Neil) own the Tapatalk account. He has been asked for the details and that as much as I know.

----------


## OBBob

Ok ... hopefully they can support that stuff out in the background and what I suggested above helps in the interim.  
To be honest, compared to other forums this seems rather quiet these days ... this is one action that would help make it accessible and more attractive.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Is this "Neil" the guy we need to see about abolishing the 90-second rule as well?   :clown:

----------


## OBBob

> Is this "Neil" the guy we need to see about abolishing the 90-second rule as well?

  Good idea ... why don't you see if you can find him on Google Street View?  :Smilie:

----------


## Uncle Bob

> To be honest, compared to other forums this seems rather quiet these days

  That because the mods do a great job of filtering the crap before you get to see it  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> That because the mods do a great job of filtering the crap before you get to see it

----------


## OBBob

The mods undoubtedly do a great job. My point was that the topics of this forum is hugely broad and are relevant to a vast number of people ... yet it is quieter than other forums that are focused on quite specific items with relatively small communities. Just an interesting observation, not a dig at anyone.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Do you make a beeping noise when you back up that quick?   :Rolleyes:

----------


## OBBob

> Do you make a beeping noise when you back up that quick?

  Safety first!  :Smilie:  Although ... I don't think I was having ago at anyone in the first place? I actually find this interesting ... it's a business that owns this place (I think) and they'd want some benefit, which I thought growing the interaction on here and encouraging accessibility would improve. Perhaps that isn't actually the case ... maybe it is sufficient that there is already a wealth of data here and traffic just stopping by and reading (rather than participating) is sufficient?? Not sure.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Safety first!  Although ... I don't think I was having ago at anyone in the first place?  
> .

  Nah all good....just me being a  :clown:  as usual.

----------


## OBBob

> nah all good....just me being a  As usual.

  
lol ...

----------


## Marc

Traffic is what gives value to advertising so not necessarily posting but just browsing. However I agree that posts are on the low numbers. Lots of reasons for it none particularly concerning if the expectations of the owners are met the way it is.  
Delenda est 90 seconds rule.

----------


## Uncle Bob

> 

  
My turn for a giggle  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> My turn for a giggle

  Wot u gigglin at?   :Confused:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Traffic is what gives value to advertising so not necessarily posting but just browsing. However I agree that posts are on the low numbers.  
> Lots of reasons for it

  well we can't force people to renovate and ask questions....   :Unsure:   
There's still a fair bit of posting going on.        

> Delenda est 90 seconds rule.

    :What he said:

----------


## Uncle Bob

> Wot u gigglin at?

  I was going to ban you as a joke  :Smilie:  but got caught up in something else  :Frown:

----------


## OBBob

> I was going to ban you as a joke  but got caught up in something else

  
Now that would definitely ramp down the site traffic.  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I was going to ban you as a joke

  
Haha that was my initial thought actually     

> Now that would definitely ramp down the site traffic.

----------


## JB1

> Android?

   

> Tapatalk is happy to help the forum administrators but they don't seem to want to listen.  
> The forum has been made private for some reason and that's why you can't see it ... but it's still there.  
> I fluked get re-connected. Although I'm not exactly sure what I did you could try this ...  
> - firstly I'm on Android and using version 5.7.2 of the App 
> - go to the 'Feed' tab on the left of the App home screen
> - you should see items from thsi forum popping up in your Feed
> - tapping the item seems to result in a message saying you don't have permission
> - I think tapping on someone else's username or the 'follow' button may prompt you to log in
> - essentially what you are trying to find is something that will take you to the log in page rather than anything else
> ...

  Yes Android to Android. I'll try this on my iPad, but it should work as it doesn't look like a OS issue.  
Thanks Champ! Works now.  
Previously I saw Renovate Forum feeds pop up but I couldn't view the content. Very frustrating as it was teasing me like a stripper  :Biggrin:  
But I didn't try (until now) about following someone to log in.  
So this helps people who previously had Renovate Forum on Tapatalk to re-connect, however if you never followed Renovate Forum on Tapatalk this won't help. 
Maybe one of the mods can make this a sticky.

----------


## OBBob

YAY! Hey PG ... look I've contributed something useful!!  :Yipee:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> YAY! Hey PG ... look I've contributed something useful!!

----------


## OBBob

Have you by chance just discovered GIF files?  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Have you by chance just discovered GIF files?

  
Nah just bored with the forum smilies.  :Sigh:

----------


## phild01

It might be because there are so many obstacles to building now that people cave-in and won't have a go themselves anymore.
PG, do you have a collection of these image files you can quickly draw upon - pretty impressive how quick you are :Cool:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> PG, do you have a collection of these image files you can quickly draw upon - pretty impressive how quick you are

  nah, just Google them as I go.  :Wink:   
Used to have a lot (and still do) saved on the PC but that rarely gets used these days in the age of the iPad   :Smilie:

----------


## ChocDog

Any of the mods know if this is ever going to get fixed? 
 I'm in the same boat as others; it used to work fine, then rebuilt my phone, reloaded Tapatalk, tried to re-add renovate forum but TT still cant find it. I (used to!) find TT the best way to access this forum when on my mobile. Hopefully it comes back onto TT one day...

----------


## AutoX

> Any of the mods know if this is ever going to get fixed? 
>  I'm in the same boat as others; it used to work fine, then rebuilt my phone, reloaded Tapatalk, tried to re-add renovate forum but TT still cant find it. I (used to!) find TT the best way to access this forum when on my mobile. Hopefully it comes back onto TT one day...

  Been working fine for me!   
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## r3nov8or

I tried TT today and it found Woodwork Forum, but not this one. They were once sister sites...

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Every forum I've been on has always had TT issues

----------


## OBBob

If you've previously had the firm in tt you should be able to do what I suggested earlier...    
"- firstly I'm on Android and using version 5.7.2 of the App 
- go to the 'Feed' tab on the left of the App home screen
- you should see items from thsi forum popping up in your Feed
- tapping the item seems to result in a message saying you don't have permission
- I think tapping on someone else's username or the 'follow' button may prompt you to log in
- essentially what you are trying to find is something that will take you to the log in page rather than anything else
- once you log in it's back and that's it"

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> It's frustrating because I get e-mails (from Tapatalk) saying 'someone quoted you', I click the link in the e-mail and it says 'would you like to use the Tapatalk app', click 'yes' ... 'sorry, this forum doesn't exist on Tapatalk'.

  
Is that still happening?

----------


## OBBob

> Is that still happening?

  Well I get the emails but it's not frustrating because I have tt working.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> it's not frustrating.

  Sure, but this would be...

----------


## ChocDog

Saw your notes yesterday bob and gave it a shot - unfortunately not a winner for me. I dont see anything in my feed for this forum. Cheers for the idea through.   

> If you've previously had the firm in tt you should be able to do what I suggested earlier...    
> "- firstly I'm on Android and using version 5.7.2 of the App 
> - go to the 'Feed' tab on the left of the App home screen
> - you should see items from thsi forum popping up in your Feed
> - tapping the item seems to result in a message saying you don't have permission
> - I think tapping on someone else's username or the 'follow' button may prompt you to log in
> - essentially what you are trying to find is something that will take you to the log in page rather than anything else
> - once you log in it's back and that's it"

----------


## OBBob

> Saw your notes yesterday bob and gave it a shot - unfortunately not a winner for me. I dont see anything in my feed for this forum. Cheers for the idea through.

  Welcome back by the way.

----------


## ChocDog

> Welcome back by the way.

  Thanks mate! Was purposefully avoiding this place (and watching Grand Designs!) as I needed a break from renovating. Plus I discovered that adding a kid to the family removes all time for renovating anyhow... ;-)

----------


## slingy

Added the forum to tapatalk directly using this link: http://r.tapatalk.com/forum/31393-renovate-forum

----------


## slingy

Ok, turns out that didn't work. It just owned up the mobile version in the Tapatalk inbuilt browser

----------


## OBBob

I found the forum directly in TT... they must've changed something!  
Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk

----------

